# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  đầu xuân rảnh rỗi tặng gần 500G file bản vẽ jdpaint

## cuibaptiensinh

đầu xuân tặng file jdpaint và file hướng dẫn vẽ cho anh em chế tạo máy mới chưa có cái gì thử nghiệm.
mình ở cổng 2 sân bay Biên Hòa (gần cầu Hóa An). tốt nhất anh em tự mang ổ cứng tới chép nhé. còn anh em nào ở xa gởi ổ cứng cho mình thì cho mình chút đỉnh tiền xăng chuyển hàng và phí vận chuyển nữa. 
ps:  mình chỉ tặng file trong 1 tháng kể từ ngày đăng tin.

----------

dylan, GOHOME, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## tranhung123456

nếu bác có lòng tốt thì up lên google drive rồi cho link AE tải về (chỉ cho 1 số mẫu để thử máy CNC )
Chân Thành Cảm Ơn nhiều

----------


## skydn

Đúng đó bác up lên google drive mọi người sẽ dễ lấy hơn cả xa lẫn gần

----------


## Tuancoi

chia sẻ đi bác, anh em đang hóng tin vui của bác đây

----------


## GOHOME

> đầu xuân tặng file jdpaint và file hướng dẫn vẽ cho anh em chế tạo máy mới chưa có cái gì thử nghiệm.
> mình ở cổng 2 sân bay Biên Hòa (gần cầu Hóa An). tốt nhất anh em tự mang ổ cứng tới chép nhé. còn anh em nào ở xa gởi ổ cứng cho mình thì cho mình chút đỉnh tiền xăng chuyển hàng và phí vận chuyển nữa. 
> ps:  mình chỉ tặng file trong 1 tháng kể từ ngày đăng tin.


Em cũng ở cổng hai - A4 / 38 Tân Phong - vài hôm nữa ghé làm phiền Bác nhé .

----------


## dylan

hóng tin quá vui đầu năm,

----------


## CKD

_Thấy bác chủ mở lòng share thấy vui vui. Xin tự sự bản thân xíu về cảm giác của người chia sẻ. Anh em xem xong, hiểu & thông cảm thì tốt. Không hiểu nghĩ là trách móc gì thì cũng chịu._

Bộ file, JDPaint & Bitmap (BMP) cách đây vài năm, mình cũng đã được share và có đề xuất share lại. Tổng dung lượng tầm 500-700GB với rất nhiều nội dung trên trời, dưới biển đều có. Chất lượng cao hay thấp đều có.

Cách thức share lúc đó cũng có 2 cách.
1. Mang HDD sang và chép (free). Tất nhiên không thể mang sang & ngồi chép chờ lấy. Vì nếu là HDD Box 2.0 mà chép 700GB thì bèo bèo cũng mất 5-6h, một số HDD mà mình đã chép là gần 10h hoặc hơn. Vậy nên các bạn phải đi 2 lần thì mới xong việc được. Và cách này free 100%. Vậy thì hệ lụy là gì?
Đầu tiên là có một số bạn bảo mình làm khó vì buộc họ phải đi 2 lần. Ơ, vậy mình rỗi việc quá nên ngồi chép ngay, và phải tiếp khách trong suốt thời gian chờ copy à?
Kế đó là các bạn hẹn & lỗi hẹn mà không báo cáo. Ơ.. mình rảnh quá nên cả ngày ngồi chờ các bạn à? Xin lỗi, mình uy tín nên cứ hẹn & Ok là phải xếp giờ ngồi chờ các bạn.
Đó là chưa kể, mình phải mớ máy để chép, điện tiêu ào ào mà vẫn free. Vậy mình có ngu quá không nhỉ?

2. Với những bạn không đến thì phải gởi HDD, tức là mình phải đi nhận & đi gửi. Lý do làm mình ở nhà trọ, mình đi rồi thì chẵng ai nhận. Thường thì thu phí 100-200K, một số bạn than phiền là free mà sao tính phí gửi & nhận đắt vậy?

3. Một số khác thì cứ bảo sao bác không úp lên host free nào đó, rồi share cho mọi người để download. Đã cho free rồi mà còn làm khó người nhận. Ơ! Đúng là úp lên được thì quá tốt! Nhưng các bạn biết một file dung lượng bao nhiêu không? Như google drive cho bao nhiêu dung lượng. Cá nhân mình không dùng dung lượng đó cho việc riêng à?. 500-700GB là một con số cực lớn nếu muốn lưu trữ online. Các bạn thử một vòng xem phí duy trì hosting hay các dịch vụ lưu trữ xem gói 1TB nó cần bao nhiêu phí mỗi tháng nhé. Fshare thì đúng là các bạn down thì người úp cũng được ít tiền, nhưng trước đó để úp thì phải bỏ tiền.

Đó là giai đoạn ở thế giới chuối, khi về nhà mới, mình được BQT ủng hộ nên kết hợp với mình tiếp tục việc tìm & sắp xếp lại mẫu, share trên diễn đàn. Nhưng một mẫu gốc kiểu BMP thôi là vài chục MB, thậm chí vài trăm MB/mẫu. Host diễn đàn nào chịu nổi, buộc lòng phải convert qua kiểu khác với mức chất lượng 100%. Tất nhiên, có thể độ nét có giảm xíu, nhưng chất lượng 100% thì mình nghĩ nó chẵng ảnh hưởng đến việc chạm khắc. Nhưng có nhiều bạn than phiền là do mình convert qua như thế, chất lượng kém, chẵng làm được gì. Nãn quá, mình nghỉ luôn, khỏi share  :Frown: 

Tất nhiên.. là cũng có rất nhiền anh em bạn hữu khi đến với mình đều rất vui vẻ. Ngoài chuyện copy mẫu thì còn tranh thủ cafe, giao lưu, trao đổi nhiều điều thú vị về cuộc sống. Mình rất happy về việc này, mà tới giờ, một số bạn hữu vẫn luôn quan tâm, thâm hỏi nhau.
Cả nghĩ một số bạn, vì cần mẫu nên bộ mẫu này bị thuốc lấy vài triệu, thậm chí mình còn nghe đâu có người phải mua cả chục thì thấy sót lắm. Nhưng thấy lúc đó các bạn vẫn bấm bụng vừa mua vừa cười. Âu, chắc khi các bạn nghĩ cho free nên nó không có giá trị. Và đã có lòng cho free thì phải phục vụ tốt vào, tạo điều kiện tốt cho người khác vào lấy cho dễ dàng.

Vài dòng tự sự đầu năm. Cảm ơn bác *cuibaptiensinh* đã có lòng, nhính chút thời gian quý báu để hổ trợ anh em.

----------


## dylan

hehe, hố hàng, mới coi lại ngày đăng là cách đây 1 năm roài.

----------


## CKD

Thật ra vẫn còn đó bác. Ít ra là mình  :Smile:

----------

dylan, GOHOME, Thanhcuongquynhon, thanhtrung, vuotquaconsong

----------

